# Happy Birthday Cnote11



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Birthday wishes to the one and only Cnote11! Definitely my favourite guy who called Cnote11 (strange name but whatever)

You were temporarily banned a while ago, but we haven't forgotten about you!

Well

At least _I_ haven't forgotten about you! 

EDIT: Lol this came up earlier than I thought. This is for July 14 wherever Cnote is. :tiphat:

ANOTHER EDIT: never mind i found "five things you like fluffy." the next one in the series i am going to call "five things you like wet."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Happy birthday man. Miss your posts.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday Cnote11. 

ON a side note, I too have noticed that my other thread wasn't allowed.. though now I'm not really interested in the topic of it anymore I'm still a bit confused about that too.


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Why was he banned?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

He was banned for hardly anything at all. Mods are just generally biased with forum members. Nothing new there. Happens all over teh interwebz. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, who could forget that rabblerouser. :tiphat:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Yeah, who could forget that rabblerouser. :tiphat:


Though he was often very likable. He had a super nova of posts, I guess.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Cnote's back! He is no longer banned! It will just be a matter of time before he rememebers us all and recovers from his hangover.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ah, well, thank you all. I just received a torrent of talkclassical.com updates in my mailbox, which I found rather strange. It could only mean one thing: someone, somewhere, unbanned me from talkclassical. I have no idea how I got unbanned, as I was actually permanently banned. I sincerely hope that polednice is now unbanned as well. I had kept in touch with him, but my keyboard on my laptop decided to break in Scotland and I have yet to replace it, so I have no idea what he is up to at the moment. I got back from Scotland and Rome on July 3rd and I'm already set to take another vacation this weekend. One more semester and I'm going on another vacation for half a year and enjoying places like Venice and Paris. I feel so lucky these days.

I've been so busy that I can't say I've missed it here, although I have checked in three times since I've been banned to see how some of the lovely chaps (and chapesses) that I met here have been doing in the last few months. I'm not sure if I'll be returning as a regular here or not. For those who miss my torrent of posts in the "Current listening" thread, let me just say three words: "Johann Sebastian Bach". (And the standard of Torelli and Satie  )

While in Scotland I got to see two concerts. One was Philip Glass playing his compositions with a violinist named Tim Fain. The second was a Second Viennese School concert featuring the work of Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern. Both were absolutely spectacular and sure to offend many of the traditionalist on here! Cheers and thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Since it's your "birthday", i unbanned you for 24h. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

My birthday was yesterday  I got a new bicycle to replace my outdated 1920s model. The people at the Mac store will be impressed.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, Cnote, welcome back.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Glad to have you back. But I guess our expectations might be too high to assume you will be as active as you used to be here. Anyways glad you are having a great time in your life.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ CNote, Happy Birthday and welcome back!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

What is up with all the references made to Dodie being deleted?


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> What is up with all the references made to Dodie being deleted?


Prolly forgot to fire up the proxy before logging in.


----------



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> three words: "Johann Sebastian Bach"


What about him?? Do tell..


----------

